# Help and advice



## Eye candy (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi everyone,

my name is Carrie and I am looking at starting

a Mobile coffee van Business I seen a company

called coffeelatino that does packages with

a piaggio ape van all kitted out and ready to work.

Plus they do a course where they teach you the in

and outs of making great coffee ect.

Have any body gone with these guys and is it a

good deal as I've searched and there are a few

different company's doing this any advice help would

would be much appreciated..Also how do you guys and girls

go about getting a pitch train station, town centre parks

ect, Thanks for your time and advice..

regards

Carrie ..


----------

